# Jamaica travel advisory?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

We were considering going back to Jamaica (Negril) for 1-week stay at all-in resort. (Have been several times in past, negril and mo'bay area) But now, with this travel advisory out about murder rate in the area, da wife is afraid we'll be rubbed out & is hesitant about booking,to say the least. Would this stop YOUR travel plans for jamaica? yah, mon! no problem - or what?

https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/jamaica


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You take your chance. 

I would flip a coin - head is a go and tail is no-go. Or is it the other way around? 

Look at Vegas last year - several Canadians were snuffed out - wrong place at wrong time ,man.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Jamaica is a sh_thole. I always felt like all the residents resented my being there. Driving around Negril, Rio Ocho and Montego Bay more than confirmed my suspicions...I'll never return.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha...was jamaica on trump's list...?
personally, I LIKED the jamaicans - they had a way of letting you know they really didn't give a s**t about you; whereas the cubans, dom. republicans, mexicans etc. seem to think they can make you believe they're not being nice to you just because of your money ...(and besides jamaica plays much better music at the resorts! gimme reggae over that annoying cowbell salsa beat ANYTIME!)






*VS*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0PI5b4Nww


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was in Jamaica last year, in supposedly a safe town, but didn't like it. Of all the places in the world I've been (including several Caribbean islands), it felt like one of the most dangerous.

I don't see the appeal of Jamaica at all. I honestly think it's a very dangerous place, both for locals & tourists.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't see the appeal of any third world country.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

the appeal is in the sun, sea, & sand for a week or so , hopefully at a lower cost than same in a 1st world country...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I love reggae as well but I prefer to play it in places like bumf_ck Mexico lol. I can't type well enough to even start stories of Jamaica but one starts like this....I was minding my own business by Rich Man Hill in Montego Bay when this Rasta hulk jumped in my back seat and...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> I love reggae as well but I prefer to play it in places like bumf_ck Mexico lol. I can't type well enough to even start stories of Jamaica but one starts like this....I was minding my own business by Rich Man Hill in Montego Bay when this Rasta hulk jumped in my back seat and...


...hahahaha.....was his name by any chance Tony "I'm look-eeeng good, from me head to me toes" Taylor....?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The advisory is for St James Parish which is basically Montego Bay. If you're going to Negril you should be fine, I would think.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

We've stopped in Jamaica for a cruise a couple of times (Ocho Rios and Falmouth) and did our own thing versus a guided tour. Didn't feel unsafe really but maybe things have gotten worse. Some really natural beauty on the island. Found that people involved and benefiting from the tourist industry mostly pretty friendly, not just sucking up because we're buying stuff but we had some casual conversations with a few folks. However, we did run into a few locals that were pretty "mean" to us even though we were minding our own business or turned on us when we didn't buy anything. Have to say the negative encounters were enough that Jamaica is our least favourite country to visit.


----------

